# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  03/06/2017 HUAWEI FlyCaptain v2.0.0.0152 & Resurrector v19 Released !

## mohamed73

*FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0152*  
  [x] Fixed MTK imei repair for models such as G730 and so on      *FC Huawei Resurrector - Update 0.0.0.19*  
  [x] Fixed and exception that occurs when the filename has '*%s*' characters
  [x] Added *VNS-L21 / L31* *board* software + *testpoints* info / firmware / decustomization file  VNS-L21_MAA001022_Board_Software_general_Android_6.0_E  MUI_4.1_testpoint.fcffVNS-L21_C432B370_Firmware_Serbia_Romania_Austria_Bosni  a_and_Herzegovina_Czech_Republic_Moldova.cfsVNS-L21_C432B370_update_data_customization_hw_eu.cfs    
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

